# Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Hallo....

Also ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir eine Wasserkühlung einbauen soll. Die soll nur für meinen Q9550 sein. Grafikkarte ist leise und kühl genug. Im Grunde genommen hängt alles an meiner Preisvorstellung und meiner Unwissenheit was die Wasserkühlung angeht ab. Der Gesamtbetrag sollte die 150 Euro nicht großartig übersteigen, will aber dennoch was ordentliches haben. Naja hoffe auf Tipps und evtl Empfehlungen eurer Seite, da es meine erste Wasserkühlung wird wenn ich es tatsächlich umsetzen werde. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus, wenn ich fragen habt dann schreibt sie einfach oder schaut in mein Sysprofil.

mfg .norman`


----------



## der_knoben (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

ICh glaub für den Preis ne vernünftige Wakü ist fast nicht möglich.
Außerdem nur für die CPU @3,4GHz braucht man auch keine Wakü. DAs schafft auch jeder LuKü vernünftig und leise.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

naja magst ja recht haben aber er wird in dem kleinen gehäuse was ich ahbe ziemlich warm und er ist mir einfach bisschen zu laut


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Wenn dein Gehäuse klein ist, dann setzt auf die Corsair H50. Klein und sehr stark, kann mit high-end Luftkühlern mithalten.
Review findest du hier im Forum.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Tja, wenn du nur die CPU kühlen willst bau dir doch den Corsair H50 ein.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Das bringt aber einfach nichts.
Nur CPU und dann unter 150 €


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Wieso bringt das nix? Die H50 liegt bei ca.60€ und ist dafür geeignet. Mit der kannst du die 4ghz knacken, wenn der Rest mitmacht, die H50 hält den kühl.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

nagut wenn ihr das sagt, ja also an die h50 habe ich auch schon des öfteren nachgedacht aber mich stört das sie in den test´s schreiben das man die pumpe hört


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Das war nicht auf den H50 bezogen 
Ich habe geschrieben und dann geantwortet und auf einmal war sein Beitrag da ^^


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

ich habe das glaube ich schon richtig interpretiert


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...1389-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h50-im-test.html

Hier mal der Test.
Soweit ich gelesen hab, ist die Pumpe ganz ok.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

den test und von anderen seiten habe ich mir schon durchgelesen, ausserdem ist sie ja nur minimal besser als meine jetztiger kühler. hat die h50 vieleicht einer von euch der auch wert auf die lautstärke setzt?


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Was hast du denn für einen jetzigen Kühler drauf?
Den Noctua aus deinem Sys Profil?
Der ist doch gut. Ist er dir zu laut?


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

ja der aus meinem profil, mit xigmatek lüftern... das er mir zu laut ist liegt mit größter warscheinlickkeit an dein beiden xigmatek´s. allerdings gefällt mir die optik. eine lüftersteuerung in der front kommt für mich auch nicht in frage da es meiner meinung nach das ganze aussehen zu nichte macht. im moment werden sie durchs bios geregelt, genau wie alle anderen lüfter....


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Dann leg dir etwas leisere Lüfter zu, hier gibts viele, die dir leisere und evtl. bessere Lüfter empfehlen können.
Lüftersteuerung brauchst du nicht, im Bios eingestellt reicht oder eben über Spannungssenkung via Adapter auf 5V oder 7V.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

also neue lüfter kommen auch nicht wirklich in frage da ich die beiden extra vor 2 wochen (?) gekauft habe, ich werde noch mal über die h50 nachdenken, das sit warscheinlich die beste und günstigste lösung für mich


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Also nur eine Wakü zu kaufen weil man sich (wirklich) Plünn Lüfter gekauft hat , finde ich heftig


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

naja ne wakü sieht ja aber auch noch besser aus und sollte auch besser kühlen als ne lukü...und leiser sein


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

An den Radis laufen auch Lüfter.
Wenn du da schlechte einsetzt, ists genauso laut.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

ja ok das ist mir auch klar 

das problem was ich mit der h50 habe, bzw. mich vom kauf abhält, sind im moment die bewertungen bei alternate.de
manche sind total zufrieden, andere beschweren sich über hohe temps von der anderen hardware.
in meinem gehäuse ist es sowie so schon insgesamt recht warm (das merke ich wenn ich an die gehäusewand fasse)


----------



## hakan_2 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Versteh nicht wieso er nicht unter 150 auskommen soll ?

Phobya CPU Wasserkühler S.775 (Art.Nr.: 10175)

XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay Reservoir Pump (Art.Nr.: 49077)

MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator (Art.Nr.: 35040)

116,87 €*

Und jetzt tüllen nach Wahl und Schlauch und 2 Lüfter und gut ist !


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

hmm danke, das hört sich ja auch ganz gut an

und einen ausgleichsbehälter bräuchte ich nicht?


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9ced33048708726dc099369cd48a3d49

Günstiger bekommst du nichts ordentliches.

Der Phobya CPU Kühler ist schlechter als der HK 3.0 und kaum günstiger.

Die Pumpen für die 5,25" Schächte lassen sich nicht entkoppeln und sind dadurch lauter als andere.

Ein 420 Radi wäre eigentlich empfehlenswerter, zwar wird der 280 auch für deine Graka noch ausreichen, aber je mehr Kühlfläche desto leiser.
Das sind aber immer noch ganz andere Lautstärken als mit Lukü.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

graka soll ja nicht mit gekühlt werden


----------



## hakan_2 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

280 ist zu übertrieben für den CPU 240 reicht vollkommen aus und ist viel billiger und du kommst an deine 150 euro !


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



Marquis schrieb:


> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9ced33048708726dc099369cd48a3d49



finde die zusammenstellung garnicht schlecht aber am radi könnte ich sparen, brauche keinen mit lüftern


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Kannste vergessen du brauchst Definitiv Lüfter, sonst wird das nix!


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

ja schon klar, hätte vieleicht noch sagen sollen das ich welche habe


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Edit: .norman´ war schneller das zu erwähnen.^^


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



kress schrieb:


> Edit: .norman´ war schneller das zu erwähnen.^^



das verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht wirklich...


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Wollte auch sagen, das du wohl deine Lüfter weiterhin nutzen willst, du warst jedoch ein paar secs schneller...^^
Jedoch wird die Wakü nicht leiser wenn du dieselben lauten Lüfter verwendest.^^


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

naja also ich habe noch die standart lüfter die in meinem lian li gehäuse waren, dann habe ich noch 5 mal xigmatek lüfter ((2x blau, 3x orange)ok die sind mir ja aber zu laut) und dann habe ich noch die beiden noctua lüfter von meinem jetztigen cpu kühler, und die 3 alpenföhn lüfter die derzeit in meinem gehäuse sind

also an den lüftern sollte es nicht mangeln und wenn doch kaufe ich welche nach


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Jo, du kannst ja erstmal probieren, welche Lüfter leise genug sind und auch eine gute Leistung haben.
Falls nicht, kannst du ja die verkaufen und leisere holen.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



Marquis schrieb:


> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9ced33048708726dc099369cd48a3d49



was sagst du (ihr) denn zu der konfiguration aus dem warenkorb? ist das so in ordnung? und kann mir jemand sagen wie viel meter schlauch das im waren korb sind....4x ???meter (kann keine angabe finden)


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Sieht mir ganz ordentlich aus, kenn mich aber auch nicht sehr genau mit Wakü aus.
MMn ist die H50 hier immer noch die clevere Lösung.^^


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Du wirst sowieso bald deine Graka nachrüsten, glaub mir.

Das bischen Geld ,was du vom 280 sparst wenn du dir einen 240 kaufst, sind 4€, in meinen Augen rechtfertigt das nicht den 240.

Wenn du dir keine ordentlich Lüfter kaufst, macht die ganze Wakü keinen Sinn, da diese dann weiterhin das lauteste sein würden. 
Da gibt es 3 Baureihen die sich lohnen Scythe S-Flex, NB BSPro und Phobya Nano G-Silent, welche im Paket mit dem Lüfter ziemlich günstig sind. 
Alle anderen Lüfter sind entweder zu laut oder nicht Wakü geeignet.

Edit: Die H50 wird ad absurdum geführt, da man für eine gute Kühlleistung starke (laute) Lüfter braucht.

Schlauch: Ich habe etwas weniger als 3 Meter gebraucht bei der letzten Verschlauchung, der 4. ist dann für evtl. Verschnitte.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

hmm ich weiss auch nicht wirklich was ich will...am besten ich bleibe mei meiner lukü


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*


Die Qual der Wahl wie immer.
Dein Kühler, den du jetzt hast, ist gut, wenn er 2 Silent-Lüfter dabei hat, kannst du den Behalten.
Ansonsten ist die H50 + gute Lüfter auch eine Überlegung wert.
Aber bei der Lukü zu bleiben ist auch gut, heb dir das Geld lieber auf.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

glaube nicht das ich die graka nachrüsten werde denn sie ist echt leise und auch recht kühl...hab mir ja nicht um sonst ne vapor-x gekauft. und ich glaube die hd5850 vapor-x hat auch ein anderes pcb wo dann nicht jeder kühler rauf passt oder sehe ich das falsch????


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Nein, ist glaub ich richtig, die Vapor-X hat eine veränderte PCB.


----------



## hydro (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Bin günstiger 
Shoggy kannste auch mit Schaumstoff ausm Bau-/Supermarkt ersetzen da die XSPC 450 wirklich sehr leise ist.
Wenn deine Lüfter dir jetz schon zu laut sind, werden sie auf einer Wakü nicht leiser, ausser du regelst sie weiter runter :>



> und ich glaube die hd5850 vapor-x hat auch ein anderes pcb wo dann nicht jeder kühler rauf passt oder sehe ich das falsch????


Siehste richtig. Dafür gibt es aber auch GPU-Only Kühler :>



> Schlauch: Ich habe etwas weniger als 3 Meter gebraucht bei der letzten  Verschlauchung, der 4. ist dann für evtl. Verschnitte.



Ich brauch nichmal 2Meter in meinem kleinen Gekäuse


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Gpu only Kühler würde ich nicht empfehlen, da ja nicht nur die Gpu warm wird, sondern auch andere Bauteile der Grafikkarte.
Die Vapor-X dürfte aber relativ leise und kühl bleiben, da würde ich keine Wakü draufbaun.


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach, die Wakü wirst du auch bei weiterem Aufrüsten behalten können, die Lukü wird aber irgendwann nicht mehr nachrüstbar sein, die Wakü ist leiser und hat dabei mehr Kühlleistung.
Der Preis von guten Luftkühlern ist auch nicht gering, spricht also auch nicht unbedingt für sie.

Du bist natürlich nicht gezwungen die Graka nachzurüsten, aber du wirst sehen, Wakü macht süchtig.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

ohh man, also dann lasse ich das mit der wakü und mit der h50. lukü bleibt erstmal bestehen, spare mein geld lieber erstmal... glaube das ist die beste lösung


----------



## hydro (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



kress schrieb:


> Gpu only Kühler würde ich nicht empfehlen, da ja nicht nur die Gpu warm wird, sondern auch andere Bauteile der Grafikkarte.
> Die Vapor-X dürfte aber relativ leise und kühl bleiben, da würde ich keine Wakü draufbaun.


 
Der Rest sollte Passiv kühlbar sein, solange man keine OC-Rekorde anpeilt


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

@ Hydro: Mein Radi ist auch Semi-Extern, da braucht man ein bischen, aber von einem kleinen Gehäuse würde ich bei dem FT02? nicht sprechen.

@norman: Das ist schade, dir entgeht was.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



Marquis schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ganz einfach, die Wakü wirst du auch bei weiterem Aufrüsten behalten können, die Lukü wird aber irgendwann nicht mehr nachrüstbar sein, die Wakü ist leiser und hat dabei mehr Kühlleistung.
> Der Preis von guten Luftkühlern ist auch nicht gering, spricht also auch nicht unbedingt für sie.
> 
> Du bist natürlich nicht gezwungen die Graka nachzurüsten, aber du wirst sehen, Wakü macht süchtig.



naja in zukunft magst du recht haben das man was nachrüstet, aber im moment würde das geld auch nicht mitmachen


----------



## hydro (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



> aber von einem kleinen Gehäuse würde ich bei dem FT02? nicht sprechen.



Raven 2 *MIDI* 
Was heisst semi-extern?^^


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

braucht man eig ein bestimmtes wasser oder geht da ganz normales leitungswasser?


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



			
				Hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Raven 2 MIDI


Ach so ist das, aber klein würde ich es trotzdem nicht nennen.



> Was heisst semi-extern?^^


Mit dem Monsta muss man halt Kompromisse machen, steht zwar auf dem Gehäuse, aber zieht die Luft aus selbigem. 
Ziemlich wahnsinniger Aufbau, aber was soll ich sagen, Kompromisse halt.



> braucht man eig ein bestimmtes wasser oder geht da ganz normales  leitungswasser?


Eigentlich reicht dest. Wasser, vielleicht noch ein Schuss G48 aus'm Baumarkt.


----------



## Norman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



Marquis schrieb:


> @norman: Das ist schade, dir entgeht was.



wie gesagt denke ich ja auch schon länger drüber nach, aber wie immer spielt das geld dabei eine große rolle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



.norman´ schrieb:


> nagut wenn ihr das sagt, ja also an die h50 habe ich auch schon des öfteren nachgedacht aber mich stört das sie in den test´s schreiben das man die pumpe hört



Da das nicht in allen Berichten geschildert wird, würde ich mal schätzen, dass die Pumpe immer noch leiser ist, als deine Grafikkarte.




.norman´ schrieb:


> ja der aus meinem profil, mit xigmatek lüftern... das er mir zu laut ist liegt mit größter warscheinlickkeit an dein beiden xigmatek´s. allerdings gefällt mir die optik. eine lüftersteuerung in der front kommt für mich auch nicht in frage da es meiner meinung nach das ganze aussehen zu nichte macht. im moment werden sie durchs bios geregelt, genau wie alle anderen lüfter....



Lüftersteuerungen kann man auch intern verbauen und ohne eine vernünftige Steuerung wird es auch mit einer Wakü nicht automatisch leise. Wenn du bislang noch Temperaturreserven hast, solltest du die erstmal ausloten. Lukü->Wakü hilft nur, wenn die zur Verfügung stehende Kühlfläche das Problem ist. Und das ist sie bei CPU-only eigentlich eher selten.


----------



## Norman (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da das nicht in allen Berichten geschildert wird, würde ich mal schätzen, dass die Pumpe immer noch leiser ist, als deine Grafikkarte..



also von der grafikkarte höre ich wirklich überhaupt nichts, weder in 2d noch in 3d. gehört habe ich sie nur wenn ich die ghäusewand abgenommen habe und mein ohr rangehalten habe 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lüftersteuerungen kann man auch intern verbauen und ohne eine vernünftige Steuerung wird es auch mit einer Wakü nicht automatisch leise. Wenn du bislang noch Temperaturreserven hast, solltest du die erstmal ausloten. Lukü->Wakü hilft nur, wenn die zur Verfügung stehende Kühlfläche das Problem ist. Und das ist sie bei CPU-only eigentlich eher selten.



das thema wakü hat sich für mich erstmal erledigt, kommt vieleicht irgentwann aber definitiv nicht jetzt. temperaturreserven ahbe ich auf jeden fall noch, sind unter last mit den 3,4ghz ja nur 50°C (und das auch nur als mein lüfter hinten noch nicht funktionierte)...ist also noch platz mach oben. mir ging es eig darum das ich mit der wasserkühlung erreiche das der rechner srstens leiser wird und es zweitens insgesamt nicht mehr so warm im gehäuse wird. aber ohne cpu-kühler würde ja dann die northbridge ziemlich heiß werden und damit habe ich mir ja dann auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Marquis (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*



> aber ohne cpu-kühler würde ja dann die northbridge ziemlich heiß werden und damit habe ich mir ja dann auch nicht geholfen.



Auch die kann man Wakühlen


----------



## Norman (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung nur für CPU (Q9550 @ 3,4GHz)*

richtig aber das wäre mir insgesamt zu viel....wie gesagt eigentlich wollte ich nur für die cpu, vieleicht kommt ja später ne richtige....jetzt bleibe ich erstmal bei luft aber vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------

